# Love It or List It "Irene & Marcos" (HGTV) Mon. April 7



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

The episode "Irene & Marcos" is airing at 9 pm and 12 am (Pacific Time) and is not being picked up by the Season Pass as a new episode even though it is listed as a new episode in tvlistings.com. I did a "record this episode also" just to be on the safe side.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

japaget said:


> The episode "Irene & Marcos" is airing at 9 pm and 12 am (Pacific Time) and is not being picked up by the Season Pass as a new episode even though it is listed as a new episode in tvlistings.com. I did a "record this episode also" just to be on the safe side.


That seems to have been happening more frequently lately on that channel. If I'm watching 'live' I see where they promote an all new episode and yet my season pass doesn't see it that way. The guide data for this episode says it first aired 3/5/14 but it likely is as you noted a new episode. Thanks for the heads up. I set a manual recording up for it as well.


----------

